# Automator ne renomme pas des fichier "avertissement"



## Cyrus137 (31 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir j'ai suivit ce tuto video a la lettre
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/z-snowautomator.html

 concernant le renommage d'element du finder

seulement ca ne marche pas du moins plus car j'ai reussit un fois et la plus rien 
a savoir un "avertissement" et aucun des deux element renommer....

ps j'ai l'acces au periph de cocher dans l'acces universel

voici une capture 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

